# Ahh The low ballers!!!



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

I just tryed to give a quote to this commercial lot in town. I priced it at roughly $150 and he tells me I do have someone and he is really reliable. He said that this company charges $45!!! I was to say the least pissed off. The absolute lowest that I would go is $100. I was almost ready to say is that just for the walks? and how crapy is the job done? He said that he is happy with him, and that he would keep my number if anything came up. Hope this guy goes out of business within a year. :realmad: :angry: :crying:


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow that is is cheep. You'll find some guys are happy with a crap job, and others want it perfect.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yea it gets better. it its actually two lots from two different companies joined together. I just cant believe that he actually thinks that he is making money. The owner also said that he has four trucks! Four trucks+ $45 a lot = out of business in one year lol


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

*Ah--LOW-BALLERS!!*

Just Today as the Wife & I were Enjoying a Coffee w/ Freinds WE saw a Local Lanndscappers Truck Pull IN all Fancy & Lettered UP I thought? He had like US just stopped in for Coffee NOPE! as He upon Entering Asked to see the Manager or Onwer? Hes right over There! Sitting at the very Next Table to US He was Inquiring in referance to Plowing the SNOW on that LOT I didn*t really PAY all that Much Attention Until I heard His Price? the Lots Good Sized & its a 24/7 Open Business & theres NO WAY He can Plow it for the Figure I Heard? & Hes a Biggie in Local Landscapping or I thought?? He was?? I won*t mention His Name? nor CO because Local MAINE Guys perhaps? Know Him? or Would? if I mentioned His CO His Price was So LOW & by the Storm I Hope WE don*t get One of Those it Snows 4 inches a DAY for Several Days as even My Wife stated He can*t Plow that Business for THAT! I replied --I KNOW!--but Thats His Business Not Mine--as We have All the Customers WE can Cover & Do a Good JOB & She after Reading the Sites Post & my Replies over My Shoulder had this Comment-- Her QUOTE!--Talk about LOW-BALLERS? this GUYS NUTS!!--& to ME? being like a Fly on the WALL? & over Haaring the Entire Snow Plowing Business Transation from a Biggie? I have to WONDER? How many More? BIGGIES are LOW-BALLERS? that Preach One Thing & Do just the Oppste? Enough SAID!--OleTower--


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Whats the price range on that ole tower? from yours to his price?


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

*AHH Low-Ballers!!*

JeepPlow18 WE were sitting Close-Next Table--the Owner was perfectly Clear On how He wanted His lot Plowed--as its a 24/7 Coffee Shop--the Drive Through has to be Kept OPEN 24/7 & the Lots a PITA as It Slants to the Rear so Who ever Plows It? has to Push All the Snow a very Long Ways 150 Ft & its 150 ft wide--the Drive through is narrow & has a Stockade wood Fence about a foot beyond the Curb & aprox 75 feet Long All that SNOW has to be Pushed out into the Main Parking Lot & Pushed 150 ft theres their fenced in area --Bubbish--that Juts Out in the Rear of the Drive through that HE will have to Plow Snow in Two differant Directions that Makes a Very Narrow "L" shaped area to ME? its a $100 dollar minimun per Storm Hes doing It for Less than 1/2 That! WE were w/Freinds All sitting there w/ 4 other Plowers that All over heard the entire conservation & No One said any thing! but shoulders were Shrugged & Eyes Rolled 2 of my Freinds Had spoken to the Owner previously & turned Him Down because of the LOW Price! & to TOP Off this Deal? I drive By this Business several times a DAY & I have Never Seen Hes Truck There! & He lives? in His New Truck I*M told! by My Freinds I Dono? it just seemed ODD? that this Big landscaper would Plow this Business for such Low Money! as One of My Older Plowing freinds that Inquired & was Siting there w/ US has the reputation of being One of the Best Plowers in Our Area as our local Hospital Plows their Own Parking Lots {3} big Ones but has HIM my Freind DO their Emergancy Room Area thats a PITA because Hes FAST & does the Best JOB & they have Tried every Body over the years & We All Know the Big Landscapper but NONE Know Him Up close & personal I Dono? Him all that Good but I Do Know! Hes a Bragger! & is Allways Yelling about Low-Ballers! thus! My Post on Preaching One Thing & Doing Another! all the Local Plowers I Know are a great bunch of Guys! allways Helping One Other example One of My local Plowing freinds had an Accident at his Daily Work a BACK Injury He was Laid UP for 18 months {2} Winters Bones Fussed together Hes Buddies Plowed all His Customers {2} Winters & No One Stole any of His Customers they even re-paired His Truck while He was Laid UP & thats what I call FREINDSHIP! & MONEY can*t BUY THAT! so when I Do hear GUYS YELLING about Low-Ballers I have to CHUCKEL Do to the Above! I DONO? some PEOPLE??--OLeTower--


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow thats crazy


----------



## gqnine44 (Feb 1, 2005)

Dont these people realize that snow and salt destroy their vehicles? That alone is worth something!


----------



## Lubold8431 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ole Tower;406366 said:


> JeepPlow18 WE were sitting Close-Next Table--the Owner was perfectly Clear On how He wanted His lot Plowed--as its a 24/7 Coffee Shop--the Drive Through has to be Kept OPEN 24/7 & the Lots a PITA as It Slants to the Rear so Who ever Plows It? has to Push All the Snow a very Long Ways 150 Ft & its 150 ft wide--the Drive through is narrow & has a Stockade wood Fence about a foot beyond the Curb & aprox 75 feet Long All that SNOW has to be Pushed out into the Main Parking Lot & Pushed 150 ft theres their fenced in area --Bubbish--that Juts Out in the Rear of the Drive through that HE will have to Plow Snow in Two differant Directions that Makes a Very Narrow "L" shaped area to ME? its a $100 dollar minimun per Storm Hes doing It for Less than 1/2 That! WE were w/Freinds All sitting there w/ 4 other Plowers that All over heard the entire conservation & No One said any thing! but shoulders were Shrugged & Eyes Rolled 2 of my Freinds Had spoken to the Owner previously & turned Him Down because of the LOW Price! & to TOP Off this Deal? I drive By this Business several times a DAY & I have Never Seen Hes Truck There! & He lives? in His New Truck I*M told! by My Freinds I Dono? it just seemed ODD? that this Big landscaper would Plow this Business for such Low Money! as One of My Older Plowing freinds that Inquired & was Siting there w/ US has the reputation of being One of the Best Plowers in Our Area as our local Hospital Plows their Own Parking Lots {3} big Ones but has HIM my Freind DO their Emergancy Room Area thats a PITA because Hes FAST & does the Best JOB & they have Tried every Body over the years & We All Know the Big Landscapper but NONE Know Him Up close & personal I Dono? Him all that Good but I Do Know! Hes a Bragger! & is Allways Yelling about Low-Ballers! thus! My Post on Preaching One Thing & Doing Another! all the Local Plowers I Know are a great bunch of Guys! allways Helping One Other example One of My local Plowing freinds had an Accident at his Daily Work a BACK Injury He was Laid UP for 18 months {2} Winters Bones Fussed together Hes Buddies Plowed all His Customers {2} Winters & No One Stole any of His Customers they even re-paired His Truck while He was Laid UP & thats what I call FREINDSHIP! & MONEY can*t BUY THAT! so when I Do hear GUYS YELLING about Low-Ballers I have to CHUCKEL Do to the Above! I DONO? some PEOPLE??--OLeTower--


Dude, the capitals and no puncuation make this post almost intelligible. PLEASE only capitalize where necessary and use punctuation other than exclamation points...


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Lubold8431;413985 said:


> Dude, the capitals and no puncuation make this post almost intelligible. PLEASE only capitalize where necessary and use punctuation other than exclamation points...


Your new here so i"ll fill you in, Ole Tower doesnt use a computer, he is running the internet through his tv, theres something in the program that causes it to show up on the screen the way it does, Been that way since he joined and thats the way it will be for him, just have to get use to it.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Lubold8431;413985 said:


> Dude, the capitals and no puncuation make this post almost intelligible. PLEASE only capitalize where necessary and use punctuation other than exclamation points...


Read slower you will be fine. I find his stories interesting.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Crash935;414008 said:


> Your new here so i"ll fill you in, Ole Tower doesnt use a computer, he is running the internet through his tv, theres something in the program that causes it to show up on the screen the way it does, Been that way since he joined and thats the way it will be for him, just have to get use to it.


That is a myth,

Go and look at all of his posts for one, the capitols and punctuation changes. as in some there is a lot then the one above that does not have as much

1 he uses the same key-board.

If the web tv changed what he typed he could not enter syntax or any command IE http://:line, basically he could not surf the web.

Have you ever seen any thing like this any where else on the net?
didn't think so. I bet he is not the only one to use web t,v,..

Do some research on web tv. 
. To use certain web t.v. functions he has to enter spechail syntax thats the only difference. like an //,:/ thats about it

Web t.v. is an interface that works with web t.v. enabled t.v.'s
that uses a t.v. as a monitor. with your phone line, basically a dumb terminal
HE is laughing at us. 
ole tower and my self have discussed this in a few P.M.'s:waving:


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

*Ahh the Low Ballers!!*

SnoFarmer GEE!--First of ALL I*M NOT Laughing at any Body!-- I thought I was doing pretty Good? informing? members on this Site?-- Guess Not? as I receive Grammer & Punuation Lessens!--Again I Dono? as in any Message I have allways thought? the INFO is the Important thing?? & to ME as an Ole GUY & My way of looking at our Present Society where Material things seem to be more Important than they were yrs Ago!--in the constant Battle to Keep Up w/ & have MORE & NEWER than your Computition & Neighbors--I have & will continue to tell It like I See IT--as I think? of Myself as an HONEST Man--Honester than Most any Way!--NOW to the Main ISSUE!--LOW BALLERS?--Snow Plowers like any Business--Were Forced to Compete w/ One Other! as All Businesses Are!--as thats the American Way!-- as Its Called FREE Enterprize!--WE All are Out to get CUSTOMERS--as NO Business can be SUCCESSFUL w/out THEM!--PERIOD!!--so w/that having been SAID! Were ALL attempting to Under BID our Computition-- & in just Looking around at Vehicle LOTS--WE All SEE More & More NEW 4X4s w/Plows on Them!--& Older Used Models in just about every Driveway!-Locally any WAY!--so as there are MORE Plowers Out There!--the Computition gets Harder!--& to ME? ALL Plowers Are LOW BALLERS! Plain & Simple!--& GUYS its NOT just US!--its every Business!--EVERY WHERE! as WE All Dream of being SUCCESSFUL--w/ a Yard FULL of New Equipment a Nice Home & a Healthy Family-- as Thats what LIFES all About!--I*M SORRY! If I have Ofended any ONE?-as that Not my Intention!! I Read the Snow Site just about Every Day! & I Read Questions? & some of the Answers are real B/S!-- & who Ever? Reads them should Know That?--ME I*M a NO B/S GUY!--as I tell It Exactally as I See IT--& Today most that Do Ask Questions?--want to HEAR--that Their Right!--& every One Else is Wrong! so I DONO?--as I think Back to the BIG local Landscappers over heard conservation at the Local Coffee Shop--I think? Hes NUTS?--but--its His Right! to Plow what Ever?--I wouldn*t Do It for That!--Low Price--but-may bee? Hes Knows some thing I Don*t?--so I wish Him LUCK!--I Posted It as It Happened! & thought? All You Little Guys would like to Know!--theres Some Biggies Out there! that Are LOW BALLERS--I*M SORRY for this Overly Long POST-but-I Dono? any other WAY of Explaining? the Comments! so Please FORGIVE!--Ole Tower--


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Ole Tower;414056 said:


> SnoFarmer GEE!--First of ALL I*M NOT Laughing at any Body!-- I thought I was doing pretty Good? Ole Tower--


Much better, yes you are doing better.

Just some helpful feed back,
I know you have something to say.
Try spell check button once and a while.
But capitalizing every other word or putting a extra ! or ? or--- in a middle of a sentence makes it hard to read or fallow along.
Are you using spell check and choosing the word that is capitalized from the list?

like, W/out, it's "with out"

"Again I Dono? as in any Message I have allways thought? the INFO is the Important thing?? & to ME as an Ole GUY & My way of looking at our Present Society where Material things seem to be more Important than they were yrs Ago!--in the constant Battle to Keep Up w/ & have MORE & NEWER than your Computition & Neighbors--I have & will continue to tell It like I See IT--as I think? of Myself as an HONEST Man--Honester than Most any Way!--"

How many run on sentences are there?

Try this,

Again I duno, as in any message I have always thought the info is the important thing. To me as an ole guy my way of looking at our present society where material things seem to be more important than they were years ago! In the constant battle to keep up with and have more and newer things than your competition or your neighbors.
I have and will continue to tell it like I see it.

I think you need some new glasses? If I saw things like you do my eyes would be crossed.

Not every word needs to have so much emphases put on it.
We get it

We are using tex, so some grammar is necessary to convey your ideas.
None of us are perfect but please try to type a sentence capitalizing the first word only unless there is a mane.
Then only use a !, ? or. at the end of the sentence other wise your message is hard to get....


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Those last posts were hilarious I had no idea. ole tower, so what is the truth?


----------



## Lubold8431 (Sep 11, 2006)

Crash935;414008 said:


> Your new here so i"ll fill you in, Ole Tower doesnt use a computer, he is running the internet through his tv, theres something in the program that causes it to show up on the screen the way it does, Been that way since he joined and thats the way it will be for him, just have to get use to it.


Not so new, just dont post much. Ive noticed that his posts have been like that, thanks for explaining why. Still doesnt make it easier to read. Brain hurts when trying to read his posts... Will try to avoid at all costs...


----------



## Lubold8431 (Sep 11, 2006)

SnoFarmer;414067 said:


> Much better, yes you are doing better.
> 
> Just some helpful feed back,
> I know you have something to say.
> ...


Thank you snofarmer....

My point exactly. His last post above is ridiculous...
Any worthwhile info here is lost due to the ridiculous use of punctuation and capitals. Sentence structure and proper grammar are important even on the internet, if you want people to read your stuff without their brains hurting.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Guys don't read his posts then, he's not doing it on purpose. Ever heard the saying "You can't teach an old dog new tricks" and " Respect your elder's". I know your trying to help SnoFarmer, but who is he hurting. I hope when I'm 73 I can still do as well as him. I'm sure when we are 73 we won't want some young pups telling us all the things we are doing wrong. Not trying to start anything, JUst ! StICKing Up fOR aN OlDe GuY. BTW It's alot more work typing like that after I tried it. LOL


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Lubold8431;414172 said:


> Thank you snofarmer....
> 
> My point exactly. His last post above is ridiculous...
> Any worthwhile info here is lost due to the ridiculous use of punctuation and capitals. Sentence structure and proper grammar are important even on the internet, if you want people to read your stuff without their brains hurting.


Personally. I DONT mine OLE towers posts AT ALL. actually, i ve kinda gotten us to them there POSTS that he has. IN FACT. i scan a page of POSTS and look for his type sometimes JUST TO SEE what he has 2 say. BECAUSE. he does seem to B A no bull shtt kina guy.
PERhaps after a while U will git use ta dem ther POSTS 2? IF ya give it a SHOT?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

bribrius;414182 said:


> Personally. I DONT mine OLE towers posts AT ALL. actually, i ve kinda gotten us to them there POSTS that he has. IN FACT. i scan a page of POSTS and look for his type sometimes JUST TO SEE what he has 2 say. BECAUSE. he does seem to B A no bull shtt kina guy.
> PERhaps after a while U will git use ta dem ther POSTS 2? IF ya give it a SHOT?


Good try, but OleTower doesn't have that them there accent. LOL I agree though.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

JeepPlow18;404716 said:


> I just tryed to give a quote to this commercial lot in town. I priced it at roughly $150 and he tells me I do have someone and he is really reliable. He said that this company charges $45!!! I was to say the least pissed off. The absolute lowest that I would go is $100. I was almost ready to say is that just for the walks? and how crapy is the job done? He said that he is happy with him, and that he would keep my number if anything came up. Hope this guy goes out of business within a year. :realmad: :angry: :crying:


how big was the lot and how long would it take you to plow????


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

JD Dave;414181 said:


> Guys don't read his posts then, he's not doing it on purpose. Ever heard the saying "You can't teach an old dog new tricks" and " Respect your elder's". I know your trying to help SnoFarmer, but who is he hurting. I hope when I'm 73 I can still do as well as him. I'm sure when we are 73 we won't want some young pups telling us all the things we are doing wrong. Not trying to start anything, JUst ! StICKing Up fOR aN OlDe GuY. BTW It's alot more work typing like that after I tried it. LOL


I can see your side too but at some point all the !!??--**&&.. RnYhS iS a bIt! tO MuCh! fOr? AnYoNe aT aNy Age.

In some posts it is worse than others
I would like him to read his posts out loud before he hits
send. 
What does it sound like and what does a * sound like?

I can see it now,
Ole Tower sitting around a camp fire 
telling his stories to all the wide eyed little plow cubs...

I sure it would be right good fun.

Ever wonder why it is so long between his posts? Because it's that hard to type that way.

Old tower and I have chatted behind the sens and I'm sure he is enjoying it all. The guy is capable of handling himself in the cyder world.

It's all well and good but don't blame the web t.v...

Hey, post away Ole Tower more power to ya.

I wonder what ever happened to Ole Jim?
You two would have kicked right off 
He must be out plowing for free..
Dang low-baller..

roflmao,

Take your jabs at me,lol I'll stop for now.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

SnoFarmer;414232 said:


> I can see your side too but at some point all the !!??--**&&.. RnYhS iS a bIt! tO MuCh! fOr? AnYoNe aT aNy Age.
> 
> In some posts it is worse than others
> I would like him to read his posts out loud before he hits
> ...


I agree. Enough said. LOL


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

ABES;414190 said:


> how big was the lot and how long would it take you to plow????


I dont remember the exact dimentions but it was two lots joined together, about fifty parking spots and a good sized gap in between the buildings. No more then an hour and a half to clear, salt all that stuff.


----------

